# Boost Gauge is in...



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

idle: 20in vac
2k rpm 4-5in vac
3k rpm 1psi
3500 4psi
4500 8psi... strange... i thought I was getting full boost before... apparently not...

oh with the auto, it just keeps going from gear to gear   pretty fun...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

AUTOS RULE


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nice man


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

cool, what kind of gauge r u using? i ran an autometer....it wasnt that consistent  

here's how fast boost (6 psi) came on my/brothers old car
its hard to record and drive  

:edit:
and one of exhaust manifold nuts vibrated it self off, so i had a slight leak when i shot that vid.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey thanks! Yeah using an autometer... saves a lot of money but it works! It's strange... the auto shifts slow enough to loose boost at times if you don't plant your foot firm enough... don't ask me to explain that, I'd have to do it in person with the car there... just know that our autos are cable driven and dependent on throttle position... I've had times where 800-1k rpm can disappear between a hard shift!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

cool vid Got any more?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

no more car=no more vids


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

the only bad thing with having an auto is that you dont get the cool blowoff sound in between gears, that lets people know you arent fuckin around, haha


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well yeah you do... the length of time it takes the auto to change gears you do have a short burst of air out... it depends on how hard you mash the pedal...


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. autos are like stick shifts, that shift REALLY REALLY fast


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *the only bad thing with having an auto is that you dont get the cool blowoff sound in between gears, that lets people know you arent fuckin around, haha *


hahahahaha.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *lol.. autos are like stick shifts, that shift REALLY REALLY fast *


actually they shift very very slow.... piece of crap... shift faster!!!


----------

